# House Rental



## Ian.T (Oct 8, 2008)

I am moving to the Pattaya area in December as I have been offered a job in Laem Chabang. My wife is following in the new year so I am trying to source a house. Can anyone tell me, 1. are there any areas to avoid (being falangs)? 2. are real estate agents always the best bet or is it better to rent privately? 3. if so, has anyone got any details of a 3 bedroom house private or communal pool in the Pattaya area (photo's please).

Thank you.
A very frustrated Ian.


----------



## SteinKR (Jul 17, 2008)

Ian.T said:


> I am moving to the Pattaya area in December as I have been offered a job in Laem Chabang. My wife is following in the new year so I am trying to source a house. Can anyone tell me, 1. are there any areas to avoid (being falangs)? 2. are real estate agents always the best bet or is it better to rent privately? 3. if so, has anyone got any details of a 3 bedroom house private or communal pool in the Pattaya area (photo's please).
> 
> Thank you.
> A very frustrated Ian.



Hi Ian;

If you are not well known in Pattaya, I would recommend you to contact a property broker.

Normally the rental rates are more or less the same even you go through a broker or find the ower directly.

Property brokers get their commission from the landlord, and their service is free of charge.

I would suggest you search on Google to find two-three property brokers and ask for suggestions and information. Many property brokers in Pattaya have foreign staff which will ease the communication. 

Alternatively, some of the big brokers from Bangkok also have branches in Pattaya;
- CBRE
- Thai Property Plus
- Fair Properties (not in BKK)

I am sure other members living in Pattaya will recommend other brokers. 
(SNIP)


Stein


----------



## Ian.T (Oct 8, 2008)

SteinKR said:


> Hi Ian;
> 
> If you are not well known in Pattaya, I would recommend you to contact a property broker.
> 
> ...



Thanks Stein

I seem do be doing the right thing (for once). But unless you ask, I may be going about it the wrong way. I have found out that most of the properties seem to with many agents. Are there any (no-go) areas for falangs?
Regarding the removal of my personal effects, I have a quote of around £3000 (160000bht) for a door to door for one container 380 c/m. Is cheaper to arrange from Thailand?

Rgds
Ian


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

What sort of timescale do you want to start with, lease-wise? I might know someone who would do a short-term (say 3 - 6 months) let in Pattaya - lovely, secure place, three beds, own pool .... http://frogblog-thaidings.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ian.T (Oct 8, 2008)

frogblogger said:


> What sort of timescale do you want to start with, lease-wise? I might know someone who would do a short-term (say 3 - 6 months) let in Pattaya - lovely, secure place, three beds, own pool ....
> _____________________________
> Peter - FrogBlogging from Chiang Mai


Hi Peter

I will be flying out there on 28th December. Sounds good. My email is [email protected] please use this for any details you have.

Thanks 
Ian


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You both have enough posts to use the private messaging system and exchange e-mail addresses there. Just click on the user id and select Send a Private Message. To get your messages, click on Private Messages in that little box in the upper right hand corner that says Welcome and your userid.


----------

